# Versteckte Dateien



## morph-x (24. Juli 2004)

Hallöchen,
ich habe diesmal folgendes Problem. Und zwar hatte ich Windows Xp-Home auf meinem Rechner, habe dann mit Nero meine Fotos auf CD gebrannt, dabei war auch ein versteckter Ordner, habe ich aber nicht dran gedacht, da Nero ja nunmal die verteckten Ordner normal anzeigt. Habe dann Windows XP-Pro installiert, die CD eingelegt und er zeigt mir nur 6 Ordner  an...und mit Nero zeigt er mir aber den 7 auch mit an. Bekomme ihn nicht mehr von der CD! Habe mit suchfunktion usw ausprobiert....aber nix....kann mir evtl mal jemand sagen wie ich den Ordner wieder sichtbar und oder von der CD bekomme!

MfG
Marcel


----------



## Carndret (24. Juli 2004)

Wenn er dir die versteckten Dateien nur im Explorer nicht anzeigt kannst du das bei Extras -> Ordneroptionen -> Ansicht ändern. Dort kannst du im Listfeld weiter unten die Option "Versteckte Dateien und Ordner" -> "Alle  Dateien und Ordner anzeigen" wählen. Weiter oben kannst du dir auch geschützte Systemdateien, die auch versteckt werden, anzeigen lassen.


----------



## meilon (24. Juli 2004)

Von der CD bekommst du es nur, wenn es eine CD-RW ist. Ansonsten alle Dateien auf den PC rüber und neu brennen


----------



## morph-x (24. Juli 2004)

Hallöchen,
besten Dank *knicks* Carndret, hat funktioniert! 

Mfg
Marcel


----------

